
Canadian Shield Malware Protection (DNS Filtering from the CIRA) - jbeales
https://www.cira.ca/earlyaccess
======
jbeales
Looks like Pi Hole on a larger scale. Maybe I'll test it out as the upstream
provider for my Pi Hole.

